# Holiday lets



## Andyyfb (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi guys, just returned to the uk after our stay in Albufeira. Picked up our fiscal numbers also spoke with an lndependant solicitor and a couple of estate agents and checked out the area we would prefe r to live in. On track for moving over when I retire next February. We looked at a house with an independent flat in the basement. We were thinking we could let this for part of the year. What rules or regulations would have to be applied for to make this possible. We will be applying for the non habitual status with no mortgage.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

um yes - nothing like a holiday in a basement is there ? Even if it does have natural light you would have to pay me quite a lot to stay down there more than ten minutes.

Lots of useful info elsewhere in the forum, I suggest you do a search.

This thread covers a few points http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...02-re-ideal-homes-portugal-2.html#post6981250


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Holiday rentals information covered in this thread Http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...-portugal/69732-rental-property-portugal.html

Like Mr Bife I would pass over a basement rental, SORRY


----------



## Andyyfb (Jul 13, 2015)

MrBife said:


> um yes - nothing like a holiday in a basement is there ? Even if it does have natural light you would have to pay me quite a lot to stay down there more than ten minutes.
> 
> Lots of useful info elsewhere in the
> Hi, I here what your saying, the house is a town house built over 3 floors. The flat has two bedrooms with natural light, sitting/ kitchen is fully equipped with 2 double doors opening on to it's own patio with access to the garden leading to shared pool for only 5 houses. It has it's own shower room and independent entrance and drive for parking., l value all comments on this forum.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the update Andy...so basically the ground floor


----------



## Andyyfb (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Siobhan,the theory is the house is over what we would want to pay and renting for part of the year we thought could recoup our outlay. I took your advice and checked out your link. Great information here lots to consider. Initial set up costs taxes an accountant. The house is in the area we want to be living in so I suppose we have a lot of thing to do.


----------



## Pennyqss (Dec 7, 2015)

Take a look a a company EuroFinesco. They're in Guia and will organise everything for you. Very useful as all paperwork is in Portuguese. It does cost but worth it and they're excellent. They're in process of helping me set up rental. Super as I too am still in uk.


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

Andy, Number 1 lesson from this exchange is not to describe your holiday let as a "dunny" or basement. 
Garden Apartment sounds so much better.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

brodev said:


> Andy, Number 1 lesson from this exchange is not to describe your holiday let as a "dunny" or basement.
> Garden Apartment sounds so much better.


Brodev, I haven't seen the term "dunny" mentioned in any prior part of the thread until you just mentioned it. I don't know if you said the word hoping to make dungeon sound not so harsh but to many an Australian the word *dunny* means toilet!

I have just looked it up and dunny is also a term for cellar or underground space in Scotland, I've learnt something today! :thumb:

I also would not try and advertise my ground floor or underground flat as a toilet either!


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

oronero said:


> Brodev, I haven't seen the term "dunny" mentioned in any prior part of the thread until you just mentioned it. I don't know if you said the word hoping to make dungeon sound not so harsh but to many an Australian the word *dunny* means toilet!
> 
> I have just looked it up and dunny is also a term for cellar or underground space in Scotland, I've learnt something today! :thumb:
> 
> I also would not try and advertise my ground floor or underground flat as a toilet either!


As Andy and I are both from Glasgow I used the term "dunny" as the age old Glasgow term for a basement. It is a shortened "dungeon"


----------



## Andyyfb (Jul 13, 2015)

Ok guys,
Quick history lesson, the dunny was the bottom of the buiding leading out to the back yard . fantastic place to gather with your mates, have a smoke , try it on ? or drink your Da's whisky. Growing up in Glasgow, thoses were the days my friend.


----------

